# Tracing Crown Crest Elegant Ebony 14h Black Mare



## BugsyMalone (6 January 2011)

Hi im trying to trace my old pony that i owned for 5 years. 14hh Registered Riding Pony, Black Mare, passported as Crown Crest Elegant Ebony. She will be 20 this year. 
I sold her in July 2009 to a forever home in Coventry. Unfortunatly the lady 'Dani' turned out to be a dealer from Farringtons Coloured Horses who then sold Ebony on, around Sep 2009. 
If anyone has any news on Ebony good or bad i would be very interested to hear from you, i really regret selling this beautiful but quirky pony.
Thanks for reading
Sarah

I will upload pics as soon as ive worked out how to


----------



## Cuffey (6 January 2011)

I cant find passport for your pony on Nedonline
I did find BSJA reg for Crown Crest Ebony on NED but on BS site not currently registered and no winnings


----------



## BugsyMalone (6 January 2011)

Thank you for looking.


----------



## Bigmouth1 (7 January 2011)

Hi i know were Ebony is but unfortunatly cannot pass this information on as i do not have the owners permission, for your own peace of mind she is in a very nice home being loved and cared for and used for games and loves it. I would also like to add that Dani from Farringtons purchased her from you with the full intention to keep her and although yes Dani is a dealer had not purchased this horse for selling. Dani decided to part with Ebony when she found out that she refuses on double jumps and sustained some painfull injury's and for no other reason she really loved this pony.

I hope this puts your mind at rest i can honestly say i have seen her at local show's etc and she looks very well and happy and in my oppinion Dani did the right thing by Ebony.


----------



## BugsyMalone (8 January 2011)

Hi bigmouth thankyou for getting in touch. Im so pleased shes in a good home & i apprieciate they dont want their info passing on. Please could you just let them know that if they ever cant offer her a home i would gladly take her back, even after shes retired. I didnt mean any disrespect towards dani, im slightly confused why dani readvertised ebony as a jumping pony tho? But maybe she discovered the injury upon selling her on. I did ask to buy ebony back as i didnt want her passed around but she was advertised for alot more than what i sold her for. I let her go cheap on condition it was a forever home & if it didnt work out i would have her back.


As long as ebony is happy & enjoying life thats the main thing.
Thankyou again


----------



## Bigmouth1 (8 January 2011)

I will make sure a message gets to the people who own her. As far as Dani advertising her as a jumping pony this was correct she is an excellent jumping pony but as i said refused on double jumps but this was explained fully to the new owners so that Ebony would not be passed about and the new owners have been fine with her. Please dont worry she is fine and as i said i will make sure the new owners get your message.

All the best.

Bigmouth



BugsyMalone said:



			Hi bigmouth thankyou for getting in touch. Im so pleased shes in a good home & i apprieciate they dont want their info passing on. Please could you just let them know that if they ever cant offer her a home i would gladly take her back, even after shes retired. I didnt mean any disrespect towards dani, im slightly confused why dani readvertised ebony as a jumping pony tho? But maybe she discovered the injury upon selling her on. I did ask to buy ebony back as i didnt want her passed around but she was advertised for alot more than what i sold her for. I let her go cheap on condition it was a forever home & if it didnt work out i would have her back.


As long as ebony is happy & enjoying life thats the main thing.
Thankyou again
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigmouth1 (8 January 2011)

E=BugsyMalone;9307200]Hi bigmouth thankyou for getting in touch. Im so pleased shes in a good home & i apprieciate they dont want their info passing on. Please could you just let them know that if they ever cant offer her a home i would gladly take her back, even after shes retired. I didnt mean any disrespect towards dani, im slightly confused why dani readvertised ebony as a jumping pony tho? But maybe she discovered the injury upon selling her on. I did ask to buy ebony back as i didnt want her passed around but she was advertised for alot more than what i sold her for. I let her go cheap on condition it was a forever home & if it didnt work out i would have her back.


As long as ebony is happy & enjoying life thats the main thing.
Thankyou again[/QUOTE]


----------

